# Wine for deer season



## dacdots (Nov 12, 2007)

Heres my last effort with making some wine.Have been tweaking my recipe and got this batch just right.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 12, 2007)

Great wine bottles you got there, I like'em


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

I never knew deer liked wine David ...


----------



## dacdots (Nov 13, 2007)

Yea Blackhawk,here in WV we like to keep things simple plus Ive got lots and lots of canning jars.No need to get to fancy,the wine will be gone by the end of deer season.Debi,I think they do like wine,thats why they wonder out into the road and get run over all the time,damn drunks.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 13, 2007)

i saw some summersville deer that love the kirkwood vineyard grapes.... 2 more stumbles(their's not mine) & i could hand wrangled them i think- lol


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah now that you mensioned it those buggers do seem to _stumble_ into the wrong areas alot. That must be it!

David got my eye on some land in Proctor and in Ashton. Got some strange property laws there I'm trying to figure out!


----------

